# Pubic/groin pain when lying on my side



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi
I am suffering from an incredible pain in my pubic/groin region whenever I lie down on my side.  In bed I can lie for a minute or two before it starts to hurt and then when I try to turn over to the other side the pain is so intense I am often reduced to tears (sometimes there is a loud click when I do manage to turn over).  Most times I end up having to get up out of bed to turn over and then I only get respite for a few minutes before the pain starts again.
I have been suffering from this problem for several weeks now but my midwife hasn't been able to help apart from suggesting that I don't lie on my side.  I have been lying on my back but I have heard that lying on your back isn't recommended during the later stages of pregnancy.  
I am now 27 weeks into my pregnancy and think I need to find some way of dealing with this (not least because I am getting so little sleep and I already have a 3yr old daughter to deal with the next day).
Do you have any suggestions on what I can do to help?
Many thanks
Tracy


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

hi

you need to ask for a physio referral, it sounds like you have SPD (symphysis pubis dysfunction). Where the pelvis isn't as stable due to the ligaments holding it together caused by the pregnancy hormones. You need some help of how to make things a little easier for you, although I'm afraid it won't get better until after your delivery.

Ask for an urgent referral

Take care x


----------

